# Separate account for teenager and Prime?



## RedSunshine (Dec 27, 2011)

I didn't realize when I bought the kindle fire for my 13 year old that she'd see every book I've purchased or borrowed from the library (rented via amazon checkout).  While I can delete it from her carousel, I can't hide what's in the "cloud".  Sure I can turn off wi-fi, but that sort of defeats the purpose of why I bought it for her (Facebook, streaming movies, etc).

So, I could create a new account for her.  If I do it now, I lose the free 30 days of Prime.  Amazon will not transfer the free Prime to her new account.

Then, if I do decide to buy prime, it would have to be on HER account, not mine.  Only the Main account is eligible to rent books or stream movies, so even though I can get my account attached to her account (to utilize free shipping), I wouldn't be able to watch movies under my account.  Perhaps this isn't a big deal, though, because I have an iPad and I don't believe I can rent a book or watch movies on that device. 

What a pain!  If they would simply enable us to have a way to hide books from the cloud, it would solve many problems.

I'm on the fence about what to do....give up ability to share a book or let her see everything I've ever bought or checked out from the library?  

If I buy prime on her account, could I run into issues down the road?


Any suggestions?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi RedSunshine - I have been watching similar discussions about the Fire since it came out.
I think that the whole sharing of accounts presents both plusses and minues.
I am glad that my kids are now of an age where I don't have to fret about this (25, 23 & 23).
I've got 2 e-ink Kindles & a Fire, plus the app on my smartphone. The eink devices are the ones used by 2 of my kids; I use the Fire.

I don't know whether Amazon will be motivated to address this issue or not. 
While I think they want to be sensitive to their customers, they may feel that it's only a nice plus to be able to share devices on one account & that if a family wants to isolate content, then they should just set up a separate account (& then yes pay for the extra Prime service if they want those added benefits as well)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Use it as a parenting opportunity.  

Advise her that there are books on the account that may not be appropriate for a 13 year old. You, the parent, an adult purchased them, but she's not yet ready to read them.  Same as you would do with paper books in a house.  Make it a rule that she doesn't load anything without checking with you first and let her know that you have the right to inspect the device at any time without warning to be sure she's not doing so behind your back.  

Further, while you obviously want to encourage her to read those things that are appropriate, you may also want to introduce her with guidance to some of the other titles.  If she expresses interest in something you're not sure about, let her know you have reservations, but let her try it and make yourself available to discuss 'em with her.  You may find that she's just not interested and it turns out to be a non-issue.  Or you may find that you get closer to her as you have some good discussions about books. 

Alternatively, it's not a bad thing to give her her own account now. . .for now notifications would come to your and payment would be loaded by you but when she's old enough you can let her have the log in credentials and make it all hers.  And she'll still have the books she purchased as a teen available to her. . . .


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Use it as a parenting opportunity.
> 
> *Advise her that there are books on the account that may not be appropriate for a 13 year old. You, the parent, an adult purchased them, but she's not yet ready to read them. Same as you would do with paper books in a house. Make it a rule that she doesn't load anything without checking with you first and let her know that you have the right to inspect the device at any time without warning to be sure she's not doing so behind your back. *
> 
> ...


I was able to get away with this with the eink Kindles but since the Kindle Fire carousel shows every book on the account, when it is purchased, it would be a lot easier for my child to be tempted. It is one thing to have to go through a list of the books on the account to find the "bad" books and another thing to have them pop up in front of your face.

I just don't understand why Amazon doesn't treat the Kindle Fire like other Kindles and just show the books downloaded to the Fire on the carousel. Most of the books I wouldn't have a problem with her looking at or downloading but my erotica books need to wait until she is older.

At this point the only thing I can come up with is deleting all of my erotica books and starting a new account just for them. Since 99% of them were free it wouldn't be a financial issue, just a time consuming one.

Oh well, I guess since they are losing money on the actual devices they are not in much of a hurry to make sharing an account kid friendly. Which I can understand but is still sucks for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can remove things from the Carousel, you know.  They'd still be there if she went looking via the Books link and selected 'cloud' of course.  And they won't come back to the carousel unless someone selects them and they are restored.

And, actually, things don't really 'pop up' in the carousel. . . .what will be most visible will be the latest things she's used/read.  If you're reading other stuff on your kindle, that isn't reflected on the Fire.  She won't 'find' the books unless she spins through. . . .


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

While I have no need to have separate, restricted accounts for children - the girl I raised is 29 now so I don't care that she can see all my M/M Romance books - I can see why many would desire something to limit what can and cannot be seen.  But, as with the internet, it would be difficult to cater to the different, possibly conflicting demands of parents without creating something highly customizable and possibly fairly complicated .... 

... I'd love to see what they come up with though ...


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I already own a Fire and they really do "pop up" on the carousel; you may not think so but I do.

I realize I can delete them now but that is after they have already shown up.  I don't really want to track down her Fire every single time I buy a book and delete it off the carousel, I don't want it to show up in the first place, unless it was sent to the Fire on purpose.

I can deal with them being in the archives, I can not deal with them showing up on the carousel right in her face.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kindlegrl81 said:


> I already own a Fire and they really do "pop up" on the carousel; you may not think so but I do.
> 
> I realize I can delete them now but that is after they have already shown up. I don't really want to track down her Fire every single time I buy a book and delete it off the carousel, I don't want it to show up in the first place, unless it was sent to the Fire on purpose.
> 
> I can deal with them being in the archives, I can not deal with them showing up on the carousel right in her face.


kindlegrl, it sounds like you have two options to achieve what you want--put the Fire on her account or move the books you don't want her to access off your current account.

I would say from reading through, you just need to decide if the free month of Prime is an issue. If you want to continue to access that through your account, AND not lose the remainder of the time, you'll have to move the books.

I do think there the Carousel could have been a bit more customizable...

Betsy


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> kindlegrl, it sounds like you have two options to achieve what you want--put the Fire on her account or move the books you don't want her to access off your current account.
> 
> I would say from reading through, you just need to decide if the free month of Prime is an issue. If you want to continue to access that through your account, AND not lose the remainder of the time, you'll have to move the books.
> 
> ...


I'm not the OP so the free month of Prime is not my issue, I have been a Prime member for awhile


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oops, that's what I get for doing three things at once.  Ignore what I said then...

But for Red Sunshine, it still kind of applies...


At any rate, we agree that some more customization would help.

Betsy


----------



## RedSunshine (Dec 27, 2011)

Can anyone see any issues with purchasing a prime membership using my daughter's account versus purchasing it using my account?  I'd hate to do this and regret it later.  Granted, it's only a year commitment. 

I am not home to test this, but if wi-fi is turned off (or you are not able to get a connection) can you see the books in the cloud? 

I do like the idea of her having her own account, to begin her own book collection to take with her when she flies away from the nest.

I think I will wait a month and use up the free prime membership benefits, then transfer her to her own account, linked to my cc.  She already knows she can't change passwords on things like her gmail or facebook account or the wrath of MOM will be unleashed!

She's a good kid and I trust her, however, I would rather introduce a "learning experience" through a different venue and not due to a colorful bookcover and questionable title.  Especially if I read something that might cause her concern (ie a book on marital issues or cancer or whatever!).


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I like your solution.  It's good you're thinking ahead because those 10 to 16 years between now and when she's completely independent will fly by quickly  .....  

.... the only potential downside to getting her Prime on her account is her access to TV and videos.  I don't know your thoughts on her viewing habits, but some would want to know what she's watching.  I haven't really noticed anything over the top and inappropriate for an early teen in the Prime video lists, but then my opinion doesn't count.


----------



## RedSunshine (Dec 27, 2011)

Well I decided to create the separate account for my daughter.  The good news is she will still get 30 days of free prime.  And...they still haven't take the free prime off my account either.

There was a book that I bought 7 days ago for her which I wanted to transfer to her new account.  They wouldn't transfer it for me, but did refund my money.  It was a daily deal book for 99 cents.  They gave me a $5.00 promotional credit to buy the book again at regular price and gift it over to my daughter's account.  So it all worked out.

I have all of her emails for her Amazon account forwarded to my email account, too.  

I like the idea that she can have this all to herself.  She does too.  As she gets older, she may enjoy the privacy it may offer her reading choices, too.  I respect that.

Cheers!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

RedSunshine,

I ran into this issue as well. I have a 13-year-old son and a 17-year-old daughter with whom I shared an account when we all had regular Kindles. I found it to be a deal breaker to have all of my books show up on the carousel (books on cancer, my erotica books, etc). I tried to delete some of them from my account but they kept showing up on the carousel anyway.

My solution was to start a separate account for them. However, my daughter has way too many books for me to repurchase and she does reread them. Since she is almost 18, she is going back on my account. My son will stay on his account. I did not purchase a Prime membership for his because he doesn't really to watch the movies. However, if he was a big movie kid I would do it in a heartbeat. My peace of mind is worth the $79 to not have naked people or books about breast cancer showing up on his Fire! 

Enjoy your Fire.  We sure are.


----------

